# The Three Cliffs Bay - Wales



## Ricardodaforce (May 6, 2015)

Here's a video I recently made. Suffers from prop shadow, but I quite like it!


----------



## TImsytanker (May 6, 2015)

I like it too!


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## ShahanaPinky (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow !!! Very nice video.


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

